# Hallmark Watches?



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this site and this is my first post. Firstly hello to everyone, it looks like a great site for watch enthusiasts. I have a small collection of Hallmark watches though don't know a great deal about them and was wondering if other members knew much or had an opinion on them? I know they were an American company owned at one point by Waltham and were manufacturing their watches in Switzerland, though that's about it.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Now I've worked out how to post photographs, I thought I'd share some pictures of collection I have. As mentioned in my last post on this, I'm quite new to watch collecting and if anyone knows anything about any of these types of watches, I'd be glad to hear.

Gents dress watch on a lizard skin band










Gold plated triple date watch, it's a bit battered though works OK so I'm keeping it for the time being, depending on how much cash my wife wastes at Christmas on things other than watches...









17 Jewel Manual Wind shock protected, think I'll change the band on this at some point










This is a stainless steel triple date one which my newest acquisition. I'd been trying to get hold of a decent one of these for years so ended up paying over the odds when I did finally see one. Still, I'd rather have it than not have it!










Manual wind incabloc on a Speidel Band. This was my first one, it still works great and doesn't skip a beat.









I think this is called a cushion style watch, it's got a sub dial for the second hand and has a Le Coultre co. movement


----------



## Doxa (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi, Very nice watches you have.

I've checked in my "Complete price guide to watches No.33" (pg 796) and it says the second one down Gold triple date is priced @ $200-$300-$500. (Can't see in the picture but does yours have a 3rd hand for the date?) It's the only Hallmark in the book and offers little info.

The first one is lovely, really nice shape to the glass. The stainless steel one with the blue 3rd hand is stunning.

I think most movements used by Hallmark would have been from the Illinois Watch Company.

Sorry I can't add any more, thanks for posting the pictures and hopefully someone can add some more for you.

ETA: The Gold is not plate but gold filled. Might have a mark such as 10 years/15 years/25 years.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Unfortunately the second watch doesn't have the third hand. I'd given up trying to buy a working a working version with all the hands so have settled on this one for the time being as it still works. Thanks for your comments, they're really appreciated.


----------

